# دبلوم الدراسات العليا



## elfahd2 (13 سبتمبر 2011)

تم الاعلان عن قيام المعهد القومى للاتصالات ببدء العام الدراسى الجديد بدبلوم الدراسات العليا فى تخصصى (Wireless Communication System-
Advanced Telecommunication Networksrk )
الدراسة لمدة سنه على ترمين والدراسة مسائية 
موقع المعهد​ 
*:14::14::14:*​ 
موقع المعهد 
*http://www.nti.sci.eg*​ 
التسجيل فى الدبلومة 

http://www.nti.sci.eg/diploma/appform.asp​ 
*:31::31::31:*​


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (14 سبتمبر 2011)

هل يمكن لغير المصريين التسجيل في المعهد ؟
و شكرا


----------



## Ayman__sa (18 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا , و شكرا*​


----------



## يوزرسيف (23 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا" جزيلا اخي 
ممكن توضيح اكثر


----------



## ramy_abdo (24 سبتمبر 2011)

ممكن حد يقول ايه مميزات الدبلومة دى ؟


----------

